

Computer Science: the 8th Highest Paid College Major - ColinWright
http://www.facts.fm/the-32-college-degrees-with-the-highest-starting-and-mid-career-salaries-in-2014/25/

======
onedev
Those numbers are meaningless.

I make more right out of college than the purported "mid career" number. But
when you put it into context (San Francisco cost of living, etc) it starts to
make a bit more sense.

~~~
clubhi
They are a bad indicator for trying to determine what your salary would be.
But I wouldn't say meaningless.

~~~
BMarkmann
Insofar as people reading it would extrapolate from those numbers to some kind
of quality of life / envisioned financial security, out of context I do think
they are meaningless. As the parent said, at least location / cost of living
needs to be factored in.

That being said, it's probably worth noting for younger folks that ALL of the
top fields, in terms of expected compensation, are all STEM fields (mostly
engineering). This is coming from one who majored in English, but made the
move to the software field, sooo..... maybe eventual field of expertise is
more important than "major" anyway. There's nothing to say a particular major
locks you into a career path. On the other hand, I probably would have been
hard-pressed to transition into something like nuclear engineering.

------
ajma
I seriously doubt the numbers here. CS majors start at $60k? That's what I
started at 12 years ago and that was the height of the dom-com bust. I've
managed software engineers at a couple different companies so I have a small
sample of data, but they all start at $100k for a college hire. (and I'm not
in the bay area, so no bay area cost-of-living adjustment)

~~~
dmarlow
Where?

------
gdonelli
What are the other 7? I can't figure out how to navigate the site from my
iPad...

~~~
dsil
Almost everything above is some sort of engineering:

1) Petroleum Engineering

2) Actuarial Mathematics

3) Nuclear Engineering

4) Chemical Engineering

5) Aerospace Engineering

6) Computer Engineering

7) Electrical Engineering

(on web at least you have to click the little arrows on the sides of the
images, not sure on iPad)

